# Informacion acerca de Sensores



## MaMu (Jul 19, 2005)

Aqui les dejo un buen link sobre sensores, con alguna aplicacion practica para todos aquellos que anden buscando información acerca de estos dispositivos. Ademas incluye algunos articulos sobre el control de LCD con Pic de una forma muy clara y sencilla.

http://www.x-robotics.com/sensores.htm


----------



## nyquist (Ago 9, 2005)

Hola,
Por casualidad alguin conoce o sabe donde se pueden comprar sensores de flexion? Se trata de unos "palitos" que al doblarlos varian su resistencia electrica. Se usan en la construccion para determinar el progreso de grietas y fisuras, y en la electronica para proyectos en donde se necesita registrar los movimientos de la mano.
Son muy interesantes, pero en argentina no se donde comprarlos.

Saludos, Nyquist.


----------



## MaMu (Ago 9, 2005)

nyquist dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> Por casualidad alguin conoce o sabe donde se pueden comprar sensores de flexion? Se trata de unos "palitos" que al doblarlos varian su resistencia electrica. Se usan en la construccion para determinar el progreso de grietas y fisuras, y en la electronica para proyectos en donde se necesita registrar los movimientos de la mano.
> Son muy interesantes, pero en argentina no se donde comprarlos.
> 
> Saludos, Nyquist.



Los conozco, antiguamente SCM Internacional los vendia en kit con 5 pistones electricos, para propósito general. Será cuestion de averiguar donde comprarlos en Argentina, recorriste la calle Paraná del 100 al 700 ? ahi tiene que haber seguro. Si encuentro alguna casa donde tengan te aviso a la brevedad. 

Saludos


----------



## alejandro13 (Abr 16, 2007)

por favor avisenme ami tambien porque ando asiendo un proyecto y nesesito los sensores de flexion ! 


Gracias.


----------



## arguscompany (Abr 27, 2007)

Hola... les recomiendo que los busquen también como galgas extensiometricas... es más probable los conozcan así..


----------



## chucho87 (Jun 7, 2007)

hola a todos de casualidad alguien sabe donde encontrar esos sensores flexion en mexico, gracias.


----------



## Ricardo_CECyT9 (Jun 7, 2007)

chucho87 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos de casualidad alguien sabe donde encontrar esos sensores flexion en mexico, gracias.



Si eres del distrito federal buscalos en Republica del Salvador, alli encuentras de todo en electrónica, y si no solo te recomendaria comprarlos por internet, talvez los encuentres en www.agelectronica.com.mx/


----------



## chucho87 (Jun 9, 2007)

gracias ricardo estoy checando la pagina aun no los encuentro pero ya encontre otros sensores interesantes.


----------



## Mr.Zombie (Feb 27, 2008)

Saludos, ando buscando con urgencia un sensro de humedad absoluta. 
Venia trabajando con el hs 1101 pero este es de humedad relativa, y no me sirve si alguno de ustedes conociera alguno seria tan amable de informaciónrmarme?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Mushito (Feb 28, 2008)

Me gustaria saber si alguien tien un archivo o un link sobre como hacer sensores para PLC, de esos que tiene tre cables para la instalacion (+V, salida de señal y GND) para sensar metales, luz, proximidad, etc.
alimentados por 24 voltios salida PNP


----------



## Mincho (Mar 11, 2008)

Buenas tardes, alguien sabe como puedo lograr que dos dispositivos detecten cuando se alejen y  cuando se acerquen y calcular la distancia a la que están a un diámetro no mayor de 10 mts.

Gracias


----------



## mmarinucci (Mar 11, 2008)

Tenes que valerte de un transductor de ultrasonido con el cual poder emitir una señal de ultrasonido y sensar el tiempo que tarda en retornar. El tiempo es inversamente proporcional a la distancia.


----------



## jscabrera (Ago 2, 2009)

Vean este enlace:
http://www.imagesco.com/sensors/flex-sensor.html


----------



## Humano (Nov 6, 2009)

¡Interesantísimo tema ese de los sensores de torsión!

He estado mirando el link y ya parece que los han inventado. Lo que no entiendo es como no hay aplicaciones de estos sensores. Unos guantes de realidad virtual estarían bien...


----------

